# Further discussion about Rangers of Ithilien?



## Hisoka Morrow (Dec 10, 2020)

It's obvious these bad ass are under the direct command of the Army-Level command, meaning that they're not normal recons usually under the command of tactical unit like divisions or even combat unit such as companies. So...let's get back to business, where're these guys during the siege of the western part of Osgiliath(novel version).

Boromir once mentioned that only 4 personnel of the Eastern Army survived during the western combat of Osgiliath. If that's so, then could these Rangers were once independent combat units not belong to the normal military units till the devastation of the Eastern Army, making them transferred into it to replenish it's casualties?

In addition, they're not set up by some military officers but the Steward instead, so could these mean they work as secret intellectual agents like the Jin Yiwei as well? Welcome to bring anything relative and constructive, just able to discuss, no matter it's authority, missions, management, command system, and so forth. ^^


----------

